# B&W ASW855 & Velodyne SMS-1 - OK?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

B&W ASW855 & Velodyne SMS-1 - OK? 

Hi, My first post so go easy with me:bigsmile: 

I am currently running an all B&W 800 front three pair (804, HTM3s) of speakers, with 4 x DS7 surrounds.

I had an ASW 750 which I recently sold so have been on a sub search since. I had ordered a Velodyne DD-18, but changed my mind simply based on aesthetics (bad form I know) and ordered a B&W ASW855 instead.

Was this a REALLY bad move?

I have also ordered a pair of B&W 803ds and HTM2D to replace the current front end.

Amplification is via Parasound A51 (fronts) and Tag Mclaren 100x5r (rears). The Tag will soon be replaced by another A51.

Processing is by a Denon AVC-A11XVA amp (not sure of the equivalent US model), which has 8 position Audyssey room correction.

Will an SMS-1 work with/alongside Audyssey?

Any advice sincerely appreciated,


Thanks Jake.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

jaykay said:


> Will an SMS-1 work with/alongside Audyssey?


Sure why not? Especially if you manually set it up with the SMS before running Audyssey as a final tweak.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

how much is the 855 + sms1 and DD18 over there?


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

The Velodyne DD18 has been gathering good reviews and it's a great sub. It's very powerful and has built-in digital EQ. I don't know very much about the B&W only.
Now the Velodyne is very big sub and that may not fit into your room.

Unless you are interested in very high SPL at low frequencies, you should be able to find a cheaper sub that does a great job too, especially if you're mainly interested in watching movies rather than listening to music (2-channel). If you haven't done so, try the DD18 in a calibrated home theater to really **feel** its power :unbelievable:

If I were you, I would rather buy 2 smaller/cheaper subwoofers that would integrate better and give a better bass response in the room than one huge sub. But that's my opinion.

For instance, SVS makes great subs with low prices (compared to many others). Their tubes are easy to place too. Now I have to admit that they have a special shape that does not fit everybody... Velodyne has some smaller models too.

Anyway, I strongly recommend that your do your best to try them before you buy anything. The best option would be to borrow your preferred choices and try them with your system, in your room. A/B testing is a very good way to find out what your really like.

As for Audyssey on Denon receivers: I have experienced that I always have to setup the subwoofer level a few dB higher after the calibration is completed. Looks like many people do the same. Maybe we like bass higher than the Denon guys do :bigsmile:


Good luck !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!!!!!!!!!

Mike C, the ASW855 and SMS-1 is £2500 ($5K+), the DD-18 is £2900 (approx $6K). Crazy isn't it!


----------

